# jig and pig question



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i have yet to land a fish on this jig and pig but ive read enough to know that it definately does work the ? i have is you cast out to wherever your casting and let the jig fall to the bottom after it sinks to the bottom and your going to start jiggin it back is what kinda jerks am i looking for here is it a fast jerk with your rod tip moving in the 2 or 4 foot range or is it a fast jerk with your tip moving no more than a foot or so???? or is it a slower more controlled jerk of the either of those varieties or does it just matter what type of trailer your fishing or dependant on the water clarity and type of bottom your fishing any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You'll wanna crawl it, drag it, and slow hop it only inches at a time. Lift your rod and try to feel the cover. Then reel down, and do it repeatedly until you're away from the structure or cover that you are fishing. Fish it like it's a crawdad swimming on the bottom.
If you feel a bite, set the hook and cross their eyes immediately!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ditto!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

It's all about confidence, earlier in my days I had no confidence in fishing a jig/trailer while watching my dad cave one head in after another. I made myself fish it and learn it. One of the biggest factors imo is the cast/presentation especially in shallow water, learn how to flip and pitch your bait without making a splash. Practice this in the backyard or neighbors pond. As fas as how to work your rod, most of the bites come from the initial fall so if you feel a thump or see your line headed for the middle of lake or right back to the boat reel down and unleash hell and hope you can catch up to it.

One way to learn to fish a jig is to pitch/cast/flip let it fall to the bottom and simply reel it in with a slow retrieve. I've had good success with a Booyah 5/16oz Baby Boo jig with a Strike King Rage Tail Chunk with this method.

Water color- Black for muddy water for sure, Green Pumpkin for somewhat normal water, Watermelon for clear water. Bill Dance says it's all in preference and he prefers darker colors.

Bottom - I'm used to mud/silt.

Go with what JignPig advised on how to jig it.


----------



## gizitfish (Dec 7, 2011)

There's not much of a wrong way to fish a jig! Confidence in a jig is key. Try taking ONLY jigs one day and fish them all day in different situations. Think as if you are trying to imitate a crayfish. For the most part somewhat slow and near the bottom. If something feels the least bit funny set the hook. At one time I was the same as you and couldn't do well with a jig, now I ALWAYS have one tied on.

Clint


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The jignpig is the only lure I own that I can catch a fish on every different body of water I fish. Others perofrm well but the jig is the one constant in my approach. I just went went out a few years ago and just started fishing them and on something like my 3rd time tossing one my effort my effort paid off,a nice little chunky largemouth. I've been hooked on the jignpig ever since. It's definitely my confidence lure by far. Just gotta keep at it and it'll happen for you. You might figure it out and decide if you're gonna fish slow you'd prefer doing it with a texas rigged worm or something. Give the jig some more time and you'll dot an eye or two,or three.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> You'll wanna crawl it, drag it, and slow hop it only inches at a time. Lift your rod and try to feel the cover. Then reel down, and do it repeatedly until you're away from the structure or cover that you are fishing. Fish it like it's a crawdad swimming on the bottom.
> If you feel a bite, set the hook and cross their eyes immediately!
> 
> Good luck!!!


Unless you're using Braid! LOL


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Like everyone has said...the Jig'n'Pig is so versatile! I actually use jigs (with or without skirts) with swimbait trailers for Crappie, Walleye, and Bass! 
I'll fish Shad or Baitfish colors higher in the water column VERY SLOWLY and stop or vary my retrieve, even bouncing it off the bottom to make it act like an injured or dying "Meal". I will use Crawdad colors and bounce it off the bottom or swim it close to the bottom acting like a 'dad!
Adding a Chatter style jig just adds a whole 'nuther weapon when they get finicky!
Night-time or Dark Day Bass just tear up Black/Blue jigs and Black/Blue Swimmers (or any combo of the 2) and they tend to like baitfish or craw colors during a bright day! Walleye tend to like the Bright funky colors at dusk and dawn and dark colors that throw a silhouette at night...same for Crappie just downsize alittle to a 1/0 hook and a 3" swimmer!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

My MAIN pond is all weeds and leaves and such on the bottom, do you guys still crawl these babies through this junk or is it more suited for hard bottoms with gravel? I've had some bit (but not aggressive) bites on a big ol spinnerbait lately, but I'm missing almost every one of them. Don't want to use a trailer hook and have it coming out of the fish's butt though... I figure I can work a jig MUCH slower...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

therockgj said:


> My MAIN pond is all weeds and leaves and such on the bottom, do you guys still crawl these babies through this junk or is it more suited for hard bottoms with gravel? I've had some bit (but not aggressive) bites on a big ol spinnerbait lately, but I'm missing almost every one of them. Don't want to use a trailer hook and have it coming out of the fish's butt though... I figure I can work a jig MUCH slower...


If the pond still has grass I'd go with a swimjig in either 3/8 or 1/2 paired up with the trailer of your choice. You can fish it slow and they come through grass decently. You can yo-yo it back to you,steady retrieve with intermitent twitches,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc. That'd be another jig option for you. Yes I'll still crawl my jignpig over leaves and through the grass if I think that's how they'll hit it better. I fish a few different kinds of jigs and generally go with the color and presentation they tell me they want that day.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i fish mostly at reservoir with rocky bottoms as there are 2 in my town and another natural one but you cant hardly get to much of the cover from the shore and i have wondered about the whole confidence factor as the whole time im fishing it im just thinking man i have no idea of what im doing.. one more thing is it best to match the color of the trailer to the skirt or to have it a different color i have heard many ppl say both things, and yes all of these ppl i have reason to belive know what there are talking about thanx for the info and help guys great responses


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Toss a Johnson's silver minnow tipped with a white or black pork bass strip into the thick weeds or lily pads. The pork keeps the hook up. You can skip it across the tops of the weeds. This is prime water most pass up. The bass will blow a hole through the weeds to get the jig n pig.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

also if im goin to be casting the jig n pig what type of head to i want the football one ball one or what so many choices so little knowledge


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jason_0545 said:


> also if im goin to be casting the jig n pig what type of head to i want the football one ball one or what so many choices so little knowledge


head design is technique specific, not casting specific. some heads skip better, some swim better, some work in wood better, some work in rocks better etc. etc.


do some research, i could right a 1000 word dissertation on jigs and still not cover what a true jig expert like denny brauer could. READ READ READ, there are lots of articles online about jig fishing.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

In my view J&P'in is a patient mans game. Good boat position, accurate cast, then, (if no takers on the drop) wait, up to a minute or two. Let things settle. Your bait is under observation. ..........Now crawl or hop, slow at first. 
Prey will usually hunker down for a moment in the mud or next to a rock, then it makes a mad dash to safe cover. Mimmick this behavior until you're out of the strike zone. 
This kind of fishin' isn't as sexy as frogin', crankin' or spinnin' but it's steady and more likely to land a braggin' fish.
You must have the mindset and patience for it. That means hour after hour, sometimes.
"Crank for show, Jig for dough" --Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah i kinda figured patience was key but havent really been able to find it. it was especially hard sense this is my first season going more then once or twice so fishing from mid-may until about mid to late october not even thinking of throwing anything but cranks,spinners,topwaters,and rattletraps except for the extremely hot days where i was lucky enough to find bass in deep water with white grub twisters that i basically hopped/crawled about as fast as you can has really been difficult but my 2 goals for next yr is to get the hang of jig-n-pigs and t-rigged worms but the first few times i go next yr im taking nothing but them so i make sure i fish them extensively in various spots


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Roland Martin says a good worm angler will catch more fish almost every time but the jig angler will consistently catch bigger bass.

I'm gonna get more into jigging myself next year. The only problem I have is I usually fish in places with soft bottom and tons of slop and I can't get in a single cast without either snagging or having to clean off the weeds from my jig. I think I'm going too big is my problem.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Roland Martin says a good worm angler will catch more fish almost every time but the jig angler will consistently catch bigger bass.
> 
> I'm gonna get more into jigging myself next year. The only problem I have is I usually fish in places with soft bottom and tons of slop and I can't get in a single cast without either snagging or having to clean off the weeds from my jig. I think I'm going too big is my problem.


Hey Pigsticker, I'm fishing the same type bottom content as you. You're right...the heavy jig is a nightmare in this scenario...so forget the jig and try just the pig. What I mean is Texas or Carolina rig the trailer. I've been doing this with Yum Mightybugs and Money Craws. Either weightless or just a 1/16th oz. and you can stay on top of the slop. With it Texas rigged, it either comes back clean or with a fish attached!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

mo65 said:


> Hey Pigsticker, I'm fishing the same type bottom content as you. You're right...the heavy jig is a nightmare in this scenario...so forget the jig and try just the pig. What I mean is Texas or Carolina rig the trailer. I've been doing this with Yum Mightybugs and Money Craws. Either weightless or just a 1/16th oz. and you can stay on top of the slop. With it Texas rigged, it either comes back clean or with a fish attached!


For bad situations and rocks, I like the BASS ASSAULT SWIM JIG from LBF. This jig can be had in 5 sizes from 1/8 to 1/2 and I've never seen so many nice colors. The Bullet Head is color matched to the skirt, has 3D eyes, a heavy wire Mustad ultra point hook, thin weedguard, and a wire bait keeper.


----------

